

The Earth has just one moon, right? - dlg
http://www.npr.org/2012/04/03/149712082/earth-has-just-one-moon-right-think-again

======
freehunter
I think by labeling them "moons" in the headline of the article, NPR is
engaging in a little bit of editorializing. A small asteroid orbiting the
Earth for a short period of time is, as they say in the text, a mini-moon at
best. If we're calling these moons, Saturn has thousands of them. There's a
difference between a natural satellite and a moon.

